# I need a good set of earplugs for my ipod.



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

I need a good set for my ipod touch and lg phone. Ive seen skull candy and bose at the local best buy, bose is a little pricey though.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

here

these sound unbelievably better than the bose and candy sets. ive done extensive a/b'ing between these and my old shure e4g's and they sound much better for less as well. you can find them for less than whats advertised as well. i got mine in NYC for $110.

these also have the little button to control switching songs on the ipod and if u ever got an iphone u could answer and hang up with it too.


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

On the cheap canalphones, I'd go with the JVC Marshmallows, or Creative EP630. If you want over-the-ear type, go with Koss KSC75. You should be able to find any of 'em under or around $20.

I think the JVC's sound better than the EP630, but they are less comfortable. You can put some Shure foamy ear pads on them to help with that. The Koss KSC75 have been compared to phones 4x more expensive, and almost sound as good as my Grados.


----------



## CRAM V (Feb 12, 2007)

Etymotics get my vote! Been using ER*4P's for 4 years, ad ER6i's for two+ years at the gym. You can find the 6's on Amazon for ~60....totally worth every cent! Plus their customer service is amazing. I"ve had a few things go over the years from daily use, and they replace them everytime no questions asked!

Etymotic Research, Inc. - High-fidelity Earphones and Hearing Instrumentation


----------



## Rootbeer (Apr 13, 2009)

After much research i bought the V-Moda bass freq's. If you want something with plenty of bass and still cheap ~$30 than i recommend these, definitely outperform anything in their price range.


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

Couple people have said good things about the Monster or DD sets too.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

Senheizer... don't look further.


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

Check the options at Headroom -- headphone.com. They have great products, really informative reviews, and outstanding customer service. They also have some iPod add-on amps and processors that are just as good an investment as better 'phones.

No, I'm not affiliated with them -- just have a lot of respect for the outfit.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I am using the Denon 551k IEMs. I like them a lot, they sounded much better than the VModa Vibes. They have better mid to topend.


----------



## DanWiggins (Jun 15, 2005)

I use Sennheisers 580s for my over-ears cans. For travel/in-ear use, it's the Etymotic 6i's. Both are about as neutral and uncolored as I've heard, are very comfortable for extended (6+ hour) use, and plenty efficient to get overly loud from any MP3 player or cell phone I've tried.


----------



## Get_Zwole (Nov 15, 2008)

Amazon.com: Audio-Technica ATH-AD700 Open-air Dynamic Headphones 53 mm Driver Diameter: Electronics

not for the bass heads but the sound is fantastic
turbines are reasonably priced and built great for In ears. I still havent found a set of in ears that i want to wear for extended periods.


----------



## acencsu (Aug 21, 2008)

Go with the Grado sr60i. Everything I've seen seems to pretty much agree that it's the best set of cans under $100 ($79.99 at headroom and if you put in the coupon code "sr60" you get $10 off). They are open air though so if you crank it, you may annoy the people near you.


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

I agree wholeheartedly with Rootbeer. My family tried six pairs off the sub $50 selection at Amazon last Christmas, and the V-Moda bass ones sounded the best to us by a long shot, over the Sennheiser CX-300, the Skull Candy (junk), and even the Etymotic ER6i which I already had. Fit my ears the best too, but that's definitely a personal thing. I use them for a one hour motorcycle commute, and they are better at blocking out the wind noise then any of the others as well. Also comes with a very handy silicone gizmo to wrap the cable around when not in use.


----------



## zwc0442 (Oct 24, 2008)

I would steer clear of the monster turbines. I got a set to try out from them and they didn't make it a month before a wire came loose in the headphone jack and one would cut in and out all the time. I have been using a set of ultimate ears superfi 5 extended bass headphones for close to 2 years now without a single problem. The ultimate ears are nice because the cord is replaceable if anything happens to it.


----------



## Sponge (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't forget to look at Shure! Their build quality is crazy good... they can take a beating. The foam earpieces are nice for sound isolation too.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nuforce NE7M is a steal at only $50 best earphones under $100


----------



## nightryderz05 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a set of DD earplugs. I like them, I want to try me a set of Shure's tho.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

I have a set of Monster- beats by Dre, and I love them.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I rock Shure E2's for goofing around and Sensaphonics live.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

I've got a pair of Sennheiser CX400s that I use with my MP3 player when I work out. Overall quality seems really good for the $15 I have invested (they were originally $30 but had a $15 mail in rebate from ecost.com)


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

The Etymotics are great (especially at $60!) I have had ER-4s and Shure SE530s for quite some time. The little Shures are great for the buck. 

Both companies are right in my back yard. They are both GREAT companies. 

-Matt


----------



## EVcelica (Dec 30, 2008)

I also picked up the v-moda bass freqs. they go for 40 at bestbuy but i got a set for 15 on ebay. they sound great for the price.


----------



## elbert (Jun 17, 2009)

I can recommend Senheiser earplugs, the heritage from pro studio equipment is reflected in the quality!


----------



## justin220 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sensaphonics live is good one


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

You'll get 100 different replies on this subject, as everyones ear canals are shaped differently making one person love a certain brand and hate another. You just have to try them out and be able to return them if necessary.


----------



## Drumheadz (May 15, 2008)

westone Electronics UM-1 sounds amazing IEM with dual drives same as Shure E5 fore half the price !! ; ))


----------



## shogi3480 (Jul 21, 2009)

Shure SE-530 are what I recommend if you're willing to pony up the cash for them. They're pricey, but they're hard to beat. I was able to find a new pair from an authorized dealer for a little over $300. If you're very stringent on SQ, then pick up a portable amplifier for them and you'll be in audiophillic heaven.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

This post reminded me that I needed a pair.

Here's what I ended up with for $40 shipped from Amazon: Altec Lansing UHP336
Amazon.com: Altec Lansing UHP336 Snugfit In-ear Earphone: Electronics

Apparently they're rebranded UE superfi 3


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

SkullCandy has a pretty good sale on left over 08 stock direct from there website. I have heard the Full Metal Jacket model, and for the discounted price they are really nice.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

V-Moda


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmm this thread will be good for future reference. Thanks for the suggestions everyone.

I had a pair of Skullcandy ($30), and thought they sounded good for the price. However, one ear bud stopped working after about 3 months of normal use. I've heard a similar story from some other people. I used them when I walked around campus. I wouldn't consider that outside of ordinary use. So I *never* recommend them when people ask. I also bought a pair of Panasonic ear buds ($35) that were, by far, THE WORST set of ear buds I have ever listened to. Just terrible.

I have a pair of JBL Reference 220s ($40) that sound decent. They have a cloth cord wrap so I definitely wouldn't use them when working out, but I like them. Might be able to find them on clearance or something (I got them for 50% off at Target a few months ago). They aren't the greatest thing, but sound good.


----------



## lechuck (Aug 24, 2009)

I warmly advise you to get the sony mdr-ex700! They are outrageously comfortable, have such nice lows that goes very very deep without being boomy, and the high are smooth detailed without being harsh. The medium are clean and sweet. The best in ear I have heard and I tried many.


----------

